# I think I hear you...



## COM3 (Jul 23, 2018)

I rented a Tesla Model 3 through Turo to see what mine would be like when it comes (Sept-Nov). Took it out to run some errands, and since I was close to a buddy's house, I decided to give him a call and see if he was home so I could give him a ride in it.

I gave him a call, and told him that I had a car that he needed to take a ride in. He was taking a walk close to his house, so I said I'd pick him up. 

Now a little background on me. I'm a car guy. Everyone knows it. I've had several modified quick Subarus (WRX, Legacy GT, Legacy Turbo), and a fast car (modified Cadillac CTS-V). Even my current truck is quick ('16 F150 with the Ecoboost). My cars have generally been quick to fast, and mostly loud.

My buddy gives me a call a few minutes later and asks "where are you at?" and then says "Oh, I think I hear you" as I hear a loud exhaust in the background. I say "That's definitely not me" while I roll up...silently.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Love it, pretty funny. So you'll have to give us his thoughts after his ride was over. 


You don't mention any mod's to the '16 F150 Ecoboost, do you have any? Most would never believe what that truck can do, but that is one of the reasons I love my '14. It's a beast for what it has under the hood. I think the '14 and '16 still had the same engine, it had design changes done to it for the '17 that got more horsepower out of it.


----------



## COM3 (Jul 23, 2018)

He was super impressed with the car. Almost as much as my coworker (who is an audiophile) who after hearing the car's stereo, and not even getting a ride in it, was jumping on the Tesla site to check out pricing and talking about how his current car needed replacing. 

I don't have any mods on my truck. I see it more as a really nice tool. It hauls the dirt bikes and jet skis, and will be my "commuter" car until the Tesla arrives. They Ecoboost F150s are just quick from the factory.


----------



## COM3 (Jul 23, 2018)

Also, my youngest daughter got a ride in it last night. She's 9. Her words..."I can't stop smiling, I love this car". I know how she feels.


----------

